# Sailing in SWFL



## Klhunz (Nov 29, 2016)

Bought our 30' 1982 Oday the end of June of this year. Neither one of us has sailed much, but we're taking it sort of slow learning everything. Took a sailing lesson about 3 weeks before we bought our sailboat. That certainly helped a little. Talking to lots of sailors and reading everything we can.

We stole this boat for $2,500 because the old owner thought the motor had a cracked head - every time he tried to start it the motor is spewed oil. Luckily my other half is very competent in diesel motors. Turns out there was a 12v light bulb in the frost plug. Cleaned out a few things and voila - motor runs smooth! Cost us under $10 to fix.

Thanksgiving day we took my mom out for her first sail with us. Beautiful day here in SWFL - not much wind, though. Just as we pulled into the dock the engine started making a horrendous noise! Water pump went. Thank goodness I didn't have to use SeaTow to get back!! 

I am glad to see there is an active forum online we can use. We have been doing searches on here for the Kubota part numbers and the old posts are giving us wonderful information!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut!

There are plenty of other O'day owners here (I'm one), and plenty of people that know a bit about Universal/Kubota Diesels (I'm one of those too). When in Florida, I teach sailing on Fort Myers Beach, and at the northern tip of Captiva on my employer's boats.


----------



## Klhunz (Nov 29, 2016)

Our boat is docked by Matanzas Pass. What a small world! We love our O'day - of course we don't have anything to compare it to. Getting the parts numbers for the motor parts has been a challenge. Okay - a little more than a challenge. It's been frustrating!  Do you know of a good place down here that could help us?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Kubota dealers will not help you. You could shop online and pay exorbitant prices from "Marine Diesel" suppliers, or get a part list for your marine diesel.

Guessing that you have a Universal M-20, which IS a Kubota Z-751, you can read more about it in these threads;
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/diesel/161529-universal-5716-aka-m20-aka-kubota-z751.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/diesel/65909-my-universal-5416-kubota-engine.html

I just saved you 75% of your cost for new parts.

Is there a specific part that you seek?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The real trick (IIRC) with cross referencing Kubota parts for a Universal or other diesel engine is to figure out which Kubota Tractor your engine block was used in. Kubota ONLY sells its spare parts by Tractor model #, NOT by engine block #. Once you know the Tractor model # you can buy spare parts at a Kubota truck/tractor online dealer located anywhere in the US. The savings (or markup) can be amazing.

A friend has a Universal M25 diesel and wanted to replace the glow plugs. I priced them at Torreson (a self professed marine diesel dealer) for about $95/plug. Once I found the correct tractor model # I found them at a Kubota dealer for about $9.50/plug. That is a huge savings - you can do the math.

On the same engine the internal water pump bearings failed, and yes, it made a horrendous noise - like metal on metal screeching. I'm not sure if they got the replacement part from Kubota but if I recall correctly (IIRC) it did cost nearly $500 for the part(s). That engine had 2 water pumps: 1 for drawing in raw sea water and 1 for circulating anti-freeze through the engine block to a heat exchanger (radiator). This set up is often euphamistically called a "fresh water cooled" engine (which it is not - it uses anti-freeze to cool the block). The less desirable set up is called a "raw water cooled" (RWC) engine where raw sea water gets pumped through the engine cooling passages. RWC engines are more prone to internal degradation for obvious reasons.


----------



## Klhunz (Nov 29, 2016)

In our research since last Friday we have discovered that it is an L175 or L150 or L245. Narrowing it down. Went to one tractor place and they needed the model number off the engine. It has worn off. I'm looking for the fresh water pump that kinda looks like Florida. Several of the posts in here gave a part number for an M20 universal motor, but it wasn't the right part. I have searched the forum for info on this motor and that's what I've come up with so far. As we are trying to do things as inexpensively (if that's possible with a sailboat) as possibly I really don't want to spend $600 on a new part that may or may not fit. Especially when we may be able to find one for 1/4 of the cost. 

That being said, as I said before, this forum has had more informative n than anywhere else. Thank you!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The "Lxxx" is a TRACTOR model number. What would be helpful to me is an ENGINE model number. 

Again, I believe that you have a Universal M20 which equates to a Kubota Z751. However, you may have an M12.... YOU need to tell me/us which one you have.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... also I suggest that if you are trying to get parts/fix the engine that you start a new thread.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Klhunz said:


> ...
> I'm looking for the fresh water pump that kinda looks like Florida.
> ...


Sounds like the same or similar pump my friend had to replace. Check any and all documentation that came with your boat for info on the engine model. Ask the previous owner - if they remember.


----------



## Klhunz (Nov 29, 2016)

I didn't intend to get into the motor thing on this thread. I will start another one in the proper place.

Thank you1


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Klhunz said:


> Bought our 30' 1982 Oday the end of June of this year. Neither one of us has sailed much, but we're taking it sort of slow learning everything.


Congratulations on your new baby! Here's your first sailing tip -- you'll make mistakes and things will break. Learning to take it all in stride and to laugh at yourself makes things better 

And strong sundowners at the end of the day don't hurt either :laugher



Klhunz said:


> Thank goodness I didn't have to use SeaTow to get back!!


Check out TowBoatUS. They also offer a discount if you're insured through BoatUS. I'm sure it varies by location but they're the go-to guys in my area.



Klhunz said:


> I am glad to see there is an active forum online we can use. We have been doing searches on here for the Kubota part numbers and the old posts are giving us wonderful information!


Check the dipstick. On some Universal/Kubota engines the Kubota engine model number is stamped into the dipstick. With Google you can work back to your Universal engine model number.

Once you know the model number go here Universal Engines - Westerbeke
From this page you can download the owner's manual, parts manual, etc. for your engine.

Check out the O'Day owner's forum at http://forums.sailboatowners.com/index.php?categories/oday-owner-forums.49/

Another good source for engine info is the Catalina owner forums. Catalina used Universal/Kubota engines in all their boats until recently, so the Catalina forums have a lot of info on these motors. If you nose around these sites you can find the Kubota tractor/model number that cross references to your engine. There are only a few "marine" parts added to these motors and buying the parts from a tractor dealer can save a lot of money.

Best of luck with her,
Jim


----------

